# Clicking Sound in pot lights after they are turned off.. What could it be?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

That would be my first guess.
How tight was the hole there installed in?


----------



## Paddy222 (Apr 19, 2012)

joecaption said:


> That would be my first guess.
> How tight was the hole there installed in?


I installed them in new construction, they are insulated so they can be in contact with attic insulation.
It just weird how they click after they are turned off for a bit.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

The metal expands and contracts a little bit with the application of heat and then cooling. Are they bound up tight in the mounting holes? Are the lamps larger than recommended for the fixture? The insulation traps heat in the fixture....it may go away in time (may). I had my Illinois home re-sided with aluminum siding....it ticked away when the sun beat on it and then when the sun went down. It did that for 2-3 years then I moved. Not sure if it stopped or if yours will.:whistling2:


----------



## Paddy222 (Apr 19, 2012)

Missouri Bound said:


> The metal expands and contracts a little bit with the application of heat and then cooling. Are they bound up tight in the mounting holes? Are the lamps larger than recommended for the fixture? The insulation traps heat in the fixture....it may go away in time (may). I had my Illinois home re-sided with aluminum siding....it ticked away when the sun beat on it and then when the sun went down. It did that for 2-3 years then I moved. Not sure if it stopped or if yours will.:whistling2:


No... All the insulated boxes were hung and wired then I put up the ceiling drywall and then cut all the holes with a Roto zip. They are not in tight. The only thing I can think of is that there is a temp gage within the unit and clicks once the temp drops. I have the recommended lights but I think I'm going to a lower wattage bulb to see if it dose anything. Other then that I'm stumped.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

I think the cans are cooling down.
There is a termal overload, but it does not click unless the lights get too hot.
What you hear is the metal cooling.


----------



## Paddy222 (Apr 19, 2012)

jbfan said:


> I think the cans are cooling down.
> There is a termal overload, but it does not click unless the lights get too hot.
> What you hear is the metal cooling.


Will this go away in time do you think?


----------



## itsnotrequired (Apr 30, 2010)

Paddy222 said:


> Will this go away in time do you think?


perhaps. what size bulbs do you have in the cans? is the wattage rating of the lamp greater than allowed by the can? you may be seeing excessive heating which is leading to more 'clicking'. do you have any lower-wattage lamps you could try?


----------



## Paddy222 (Apr 19, 2012)

itsnotrequired said:


> perhaps. what size bulbs do you have in the cans? is the wattage rating of the lamp greater than allowed by the can? you may be seeing excessive heating which is leading to more 'clicking'. do you have any lower-wattage lamps you could try?


I'm using the recommended lamp but I'm going to try a lower wattage lamp to see if it makes a difference.
It only clicks when the lights are on for a bit and then when I turn them off, 10 minutes later I hear a click coming from different cans


----------



## itsnotrequired (Apr 30, 2010)

Paddy222 said:


> I'm using the recommended lamp but I'm going to try a lower wattage lamp to see if it makes a difference.
> It only clicks when the lights are on for a bit and then when I turn them off, 10 minutes later I hear a click coming from different cans


10 minutes seems like a long time. is it a single or multiple click from a given can?


----------



## Paddy222 (Apr 19, 2012)

itsnotrequired said:


> 10 minutes seems like a long time. is it a single or multiple click from a given can?


Single click from multiple cans


----------



## sixspeed (Apr 11, 2012)

Found this explanation:
http://www.homegardenguides.com/gar...sed-lights-make-popping-noise.html#post354067

Try removing the trim to see if that's your case.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

Paddy222 said:


> Will this go away in time do you think?


NO !

Not unless you change to a lower wattage lamp
that produces less heat, such as a CFL.

What you are hearing is most likely the metal cans contracting
as they cool down. All perfectly normal.
When the lights are in use, they would produce much heat,
this causes the metal to expand (normal).
When turned off, they will cool down, and the metal 
will contract, (normal).

If you dont want this to happen,
increase ventilation around lamp fitting,
Or use lamps that dont produce a lot of heat
such as CFL or LED.


----------



## Paddy222 (Apr 19, 2012)

dmxtothemax said:


> NO !
> 
> Not unless you change to a lower wattage lamp
> that produces less heat, such as a CFL.
> ...


Thanks my friend, I'm thinking of going with the LED's but in Toronto they are about $50 a pop and I have 16 cans. The price you have to pay for a little click to go away. Haha. I do have to say that the new cans in the kitchen look amazing.


----------



## Paddy222 (Apr 19, 2012)

sixspeed said:


> Found this explanation:
> http://www.homegardenguides.com/garden-forum/home-repairs-forum/82725-recessed-lights-make-popping-noise.html#post354067
> 
> Try removing the trim to see if that's your case.


Thanks for the link bud! I search all over the net but didn't find that link.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

If you go to e bay, and do a search under "MR 16 Led lamps"
You will find plenty
some are not so cheap,
but if you search thru the pages of results,
you will find some cheaper ones,
you can get them out of china or hong kong,
for as little as $2 a piece for small ones I.E. 4W.
so you can easily order 10 of them, 
and sometimes get free postage as well.
At that price, you dont worry about the quality
if on the off chance one blows,
at $2 a piece you just replace it.
I have not had any fail yet thou.
Easy as !


----------

